# Whoos headed to the Squiggles on Saturday



## loyed (Sep 25, 2009)

Anybody going to be in our back yard? We are planning a trip for Saturday:thumbup:


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

going early sunday morning then fish our way home..... good luck


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

were planning on going to the rigs monday and returning tuesday


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang Jim wish I had known and I would have sent you these links sooner.

Fishing Tackle | Basic Power

Vertical Jigs 

The rigs are what I call shark rich these days and a big box of diamond jigs will go a long way. We found YFT deep, 350 - 500 feet down and they were hitting spearhead jigs dropped to them. Problem is getting them up past the sharks. Take some cheap poppers with you too Bombers if you can find them or Yozuri F series poppers and stick baits, we had a blast throwing at the BFT.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Kim said:


> Dang Jim wish I had known and I would have sent you these links sooner.
> 
> Fishing Tackle | Basic Power
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I have plenty if the jigs and poppers. Good info about the depth, we also have the tackle to get that deep. I hope we can get into a few good ones.....


----------



## loyed (Sep 25, 2009)

Well we never actually made it to the Squiggles. We stopped about 15 miles short to troll under some diving birds and picked up a cuda ?? and a nice Blackfin. As we made our way south a small storm developed over the Squiggles so we turned Southeast toward the wings. We never found any good breaks or weedlines and only picked up a king under some more diving birds before we stopping to pick up a couple of scamp on the way home. The water was a pretty as you could want but there wasn't much sign of bait anywhere. The only flying fish we saw was within 15 miles of the beach. We had a buddy in another boat that headed SW of the Squiggles and caught less that we did. They said the same thing about the lack of bait. Maybe the warm currents will give us a good push in the next couple of weeks. Still a fun trip even though we didn't catch as much as we had planned.


----------

